# Sport Dog SD1800



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

I just ordered the SD 1800 today from Dogs Afield, and I was wondering if any of you out there were using them, and what you thought about them. Advantages, disadvantages ect... ect... I guess I should have posted this before I bought it, but I have already read many positive things about the Sport Dog line, I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

I just ordered one on the advice of a pro. He had nothing negative to say about it. Mine is due to arrive on the 5th. My dog just turned five months so I figure it's time to get him used to the collar for a couple of weeks since FF will begin in a month. 

I'll let you know how I like mine. Do the same if you have time,

John


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

I am using one and have no real complaints about the collar. In hind sight I wish that I had gone with a collar with more "levels" so that I would be able to better fine tune the working level of some of my more sensitive dogs. The collar thus far has been reliable with good battery life. I am completey happy with the product as advertised. I think you made a sound choice.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

It's a good unit, you should be pleased


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I have the SD-2000 and love it. Collar is the same as the SD-1800 and transmitter is very similar. You will be very happy with the unit.

Roger


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. If the unit is as good as you all say I am sure I will be pleased. Also, I'm very impressed with the prices of the SD line.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

I got my SD1800 in the mail on Friday. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw that it came with three free videos on dog training. Pretty neat for freebies! 

I've charged it the recommded 24 hours and now I'm putting it on the dawg to get him used to it. I think I'll let him wear it everyday during training for about two weeks before I ever take the transmitter out of the box. 

I sure do like the small transmitter. I think I'm going to keep mine on Mode 1 for awhile. I'll keep you updated.

John


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

Just wondering what mode you guys are training with. It seems to me mode five would be the best. It gives you the 16 levels of continuous stimulation, and correct me if I'm wrong, but if you need a nick woouldn't a quick press and release of the continuous stimulation be the same as a nick?


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

You would need to test your collar to make sure the "quick press and release" delivers any stimulation at all. There are some collars that dont deliever stimulation with that method. In other words, some collars require the button to be held a very short time before the stimulation begins in continuous mode.

Incedentally, I posted above that I was happy with the collar so far. After very limited use, the housing on my collar broke where the strap goes through the receiver. It was not mistreated or misused so I was a bit dissapointed. I returned it and ordered a TT.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2005)

How did that piece break, there is no pressure on it during use. :?: 

Was in hit on something hard?

Just curious.

I have a SD-2000 and having great results for as long I've had it (3 months). It has had it's share of bumps and knocks, so far so good. :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Anthony said:


> How did that piece break, there is no pressure on it during use. :?:
> 
> Was in hit on something hard?
> 
> ...


I've seen it happen when someone is using the collar strap to restrain the dog or jerking the dog by the collar strap (not saying that's what happened in this case). The E collar strap is not intended to be used as a restraint.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I've seen it happen when someone is using the collar strap to restrain the dog or jerking the dog by the collar strap


I disagree with you Cray.  The collar is a dog training tool. It should be able to be used as a dog training tool. There should be no need for the ecollar and an choke chain or other collar. The Sportdog people even put a ring on their collar for a tag or regular lead. It should be able to be used without breaking the ecollar receiver. BTW, I've broken more than one and don't think I've ever abused the collar just used it as a training tool.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > I've seen it happen when someone is using the collar strap to restrain the dog or jerking the dog by the collar strap
> 
> 
> I disagree with you Cray. The collar is a dog training tool. It should be able to be used as a dog training tool. There should be no need for the ecollar and an choke chain or other collar. The Sportdog people even put a ring on their collar for a tag or regular lead. It should be able to be used without breaking the ecollar receiver. BTW, I've broken more than one and don't think I've ever abused the collar just used it as a training tool.


Would you tie the dog out using that ring?

I use slip leads to restrain the dogs, always have, no matter what brand collar I was using and I've not broken more than one. As for it being a training tool, a mitre saw is a tool, a hammer is a tool, both can be used to build a house, but you shouldn't use a saw as a hammer. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> As for it being a training tool, a mitre saw is a tool, a hammer is a tool, both can be used to build a house, but you shouldn't use a saw as a hammer


You're right, you need the right tool for the job. This is a collar. Collars get pulled and jerked guiding the dog in training. Just because the collar also holds the receiver doesn't make it not a collar. 

I used to use the Sportdog collars to stake out my dogs when we were training remote away from our trucks. One place we walk in is just slightly more than a mile, others less. But even if we have to walk in only 300 or so yards, which is real common up here, I'll take both dogs with me as it saves the time of the walk back to the trucks to get another dog. Now I have to have two collars on the dogs. 

If you put another collar, with a tag lead, on a dog, the lead will drift down and be under the dog's neck out of convient reach. If the same tag lead is put on the electric collar the weight of the receiver will keep the tag lead up on top of the dog's neck where you can grab it and use it when you need. 

Sportdog didn't tell us the ring was useless and only put on for show. I remember when the rings became available on the Tritronics collars. They were put on to use them. At a Dobbs seminar in 1992, Dobbs told us to add a ring for the use of a lead and they became standard a year or two later.


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

Just came back and reviewed this thread since I last visited. Yes, I had a 6 foot lead connected to the dog. I wasnt watching him as I should have been and as a bumper was thrown for my wife's dog, he broke. He hit the end of the line and the housing broke. I wouldnt have been upset if I had staked him out on a 30' ft line and he broke the housing on the collar being a dipstick. For the collar to be so fragile that it breaks with no more force than was applied to the line was a disappointment. If I cant use the collar as a collar then they should say so in the literature and stop putting that nice heavy duty D-ring on them. Otherwise, I am sure more people will try and us it and wind up disappointed.

Looking for a better tool from the toolshed regards,

Zack


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Howard N

Do you use Sport Dog collars now? I have SD 2000 two collar system now. I have them programmed on all momentary. Seems like burn button is too hot and too close to nick button for me.

When you say two collars on your dogs do mean e-collar and flat buckle collar for staking dog out?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

drbobsd said:


> Howard N
> 
> Do you use Sport Dog collars now? I have SD 2000 two collar system now. I have them programmed on all momentary. Seems like burn button is too hot and too close to nick button for me.
> 
> When you say two collars on your dogs do mean e-collar and flat buckle collar for staking dog out?


I use a Sportdog 1800 two dog system for my day to day training. I believe it's the same as the 2000 but not camoflaged. I have one button for momentary which is what I usually use and one button for continuous. The momentary seems anemic but it does work. If I need more I go to continuous. I don't need it often. On the 1800 I usually work the dog's on a level 6. It goes up to 8 and I've needed that on occasion.

I use a complete other collar when I stake them out nowadays. I don't use flat buckle collars, I have choke chains instead.


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

Zack said:


> You would need to test your collar to make sure the "quick press and release" delivers any stimulation at all. There are some collars that dont deliever stimulation with that method. In other words, some collars require the button to be held a very short time before the stimulation begins in continuous mode.


It works


----------

